# French Brittany Spaniel



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

I am considering getting my first pointer and am interested in the French Brittany Spaniel. He/she would be an indoor dog (around kids) and would be used mainly for pheasant hunting. I would appreciate thoughts/feedback on the breed as well as info on breeders. I am in ND. Thanks.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

My buddy has two of them from this breeder:

http://french-brittany.com/ He is down in SD. I am pretty sure that would the closest one to you. The only other breeder I know of is in Kalispel, MT.

He is really happy with them. They are very different in range / temperment. I really like his younger dog, closer worker good retriever. He likes the range on the older dog which is much bigger.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

These were jst listed today on another site. Know nothing about them I just seen the add..

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=33339


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

backhome,

I have two French Brits. Great hunters and great house dogs. This breeder is very and is in Hazen, ND.

http://www.frenchbrittanybirddog.com/

Drop me a pm if you have specific questions. I'll try to answer them.

:beer:


----------

